# Neeko's Wisdom Panel



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I got a great bargain on a Wisdom Panel Insights test. For kicks and giggles, I ran it on Neeko, my blond girl.

My Rotten Dogs: Wisdom Panel Results

There is a link to the full report on the link above.

25% German Shepherd
25% Alaskan Malamute
12.5% Siberian Husky
37.5% Unknown


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

The 37.5% is wolf....


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've thought about getting that done for Mol, but last time I looked ACD wasn't one of their tested breeds. Maybe I should check again.
So, what do you think? Do you think they nailed it or was it so far out of sight it wasn't funny?
To me and my untrained eye, it looks like they couldn't be too far off the mark.

ETA: I should have read the report first. Thats pretty neat huh? 
How much did it cost? Maybe I will run it on Mol.

EETA: $2.00 for your kit????? You have to be kidding, you're one lucky son of a gun! Can you go back and see if there's any left there for me???


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I think it's pretty accurate. We definitely suspected GSD and Malamute.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

That's really cool. I've always threatened to do Ari, but I always wonder how accurate they are. I think his dna would probably be o.k because it's obvious that he's a mix of something. The other mutts we have here though IDK if a test could possibly sort it all out. I had a friend test his mutt a couple years back and the results were just way out there. I don't know which test he used though.

Like Penny said.....how do you think the results rated in accuracy?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> The 37.5% is wolf....


I agree completely!!!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> I've thought about getting that done for Mol, but last time I looked ACD wasn't one of their tested breeds. Maybe I should check again.
> So, what do you think? Do you think they nailed it or was it so far out of sight it wasn't funny?
> To me and my untrained eye, it looks like they couldn't be too far off the mark.
> 
> ...


If there was more than one, I would have purchased them all.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> The 37.5% is wolf....


There is actually a legitimate WD test, available to the public. It's made by UC Davis, costs $150. I might spring for it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I met a lady at the dog park with a dog that was very obviously beagle, with maybe a little shepherd mixed it. She had the DNA test done and it came back part rare European mountain dog no one had ever heard of, and 95% unknown.

It seems like this was a little more accurate with Neeko!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats pretty cool, I'd say its pretty accurate given the size and stuff of your girlie. Where'd you get her and whats her story if you don't mind me asking?

Did you see that scientific study that was done on sprint race sled dogs last year? Or was it the year before... anywho, it was really interesting. Basically what it came down to was that breeding for such a specific purpose created a working mix type that is actually more consistent genetically than the purebreds of the world. I found that pretty interesting and I'd say its nice to have science backing up whats obviously true since everything thinks my dogs are sisters despite their being completly unrelated. Possibly also why these tests more accurate with these dogs! 

Through fb I found a lady who has one of Scout's littermates (they are EXACTLY the same, just different shades of sable and eye color) and she got her girl tested. She just posted the 75% GSD part of the results, but the creepy thing is that that is almost exactly what my guess on her mix was! And given what else was in that gene pool (they were born into the aftermath of a hoarding bust, the butte bus rescue, which I strongly suspect she's as disgusted as I am with that "rescue" patting themselves on the back about saving dogs of very unsound temperaments as both of us have deleted all our girl's info from the fb page... but thats a really long story thats neither here nor there!) the rest is Sibe and Belgian variety pack. I strongly suspect some sighthound though as far as I know none were found. Its really common to mix sighthound with distance sled dogs and despite being crazy and having pretty atrocious breeding stock that is what that guy was breeding for. Just the way Scout's built... yeah.

My trainer tested his very very well bred Malinois bitch and she came back 100% Malinois.
But it seems like these test are very very inaccurate for bully breed owners, given the huge number of people with purebred AmStaffs and stuff that get just ridiculous results back. Says some interesting things about dog genetics I think!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I did one on Uno and it came out as weimaraner, bernese mountain dog and cocker spaniel


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I assumed he was purebred Weimaraner? Is he not? Or silly test results?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

supposed to be, but I've heard people with purebreds that have gotten mixed results as well, so its not exactly accurate.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> I've thought about getting that done for Mol, but last time I looked ACD wasn't one of their tested breeds. Maybe I should check again.
> So, what do you think? Do you think they nailed it or was it so far out of sight it wasn't funny?
> To me and my untrained eye, it looks like they couldn't be too far off the mark.
> 
> ...


I just got Dobby's back too. The Wisdom Panel one said 50% Pembroke Welsh Corgi, 50% mixed breed. When I adopted him, they said he was half CARDIGAN welsh corgi. I did a different, more expensive DNA test before that, but I was stupid and didn't use one that had corgi listed (I just assumed they would!), and it came back 25% Australian Kelpie, and the rest all a mix. The wisdom panel didn't say anything about kelpie. Next breeds for the 50% mixed were, in order, Rat Terrier, Cocker Spaniel, Manchester Terrier, German Spitz, Rottweiler.

SO I don't think they're incredibly accurate. But, whatever. My dog is 100% Adorable, and I love him to pieces!


----------

